
Cyanogen New Platform Will Allow Deep Integration of apps - nl_shashankjain
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/22/cyanogens-new-mod-platform-will-allow-developers-to-deeply-integrate-their-apps-into-its-os/
======
castell
Windows has 1.1% market share on smartphones (4Q15, see third table):
[http://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/3215217](http://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/3215217)

Now Microsoft infiltrates Google's Android and tries to "pollute" Java again:
[http://www.cnet.com/news/documents-goal-to-pollute-
java/](http://www.cnet.com/news/documents-goal-to-pollute-java/) . Embrace and
Extinguish.

It doesn't help that MSFT names their new thing "CyanogenOS Mod", where as the
open source community project is called "CyanogenMod".

